# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Problemy z erekcją.

## Aga1893

Ja i mój chłopak niedawno mieliśmy ze sobą pierwszy raz. Jesteśmy ze sobą już długi okres czasu, wszystko poszło dobrze, zgodnie z naszymi oczekiwaniami aczkolwiek nie do końca, ponieważ mój chłopak bardzo długo nie mógł dojść. Trochę mnie to zaniepokoiło, rozmawialiśmy o tym i mówił ,że odczuwał przyjemność z seksu, ale po prostu kiedy założył prezerwatywę na penisa chwilowo stracił erekcję i żeby ją odzyskać musiał sobie w tym pomóc. Użyliśmy prezerwatyw Durex Classic, nie żadnych przedłużających stosunek czy coś w tym stylu...
Bardzo proszę o szybką odpowiedź, może to było związane po prostu ze stresem aczkolwiek następnym razem też miało miejsce takie zdażenie. Może potrzebna jest interwencja lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaden ze mnie specjalista ale tez mi sie zdarza "opasc" kiedy zaloze gumke obojetnie jaka... sprobuj polizac loda przez opakowanie i sama zobaczysz jak to jest kosztowac seksu przez opakowanie. Do tego moze dojsc stres, brak pewnosci siebie, zmeczenie i wiele innych psychicznych czynnikow lub po prostu zly humor... Nie ma tragedii, raz przychodzi to latwo a raz trudniej... Zapewne ty tez tak masz...

----------

